# K2 Custom Screensaver Link



## RB (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm surprised more people haven't picked up on this yet because so many are waiting for it, but someone has posted a link in the Kindleboards Photo Gallery with instructions on how to do custom screen savers on the K2

It still seems too technical for me, but I'm sure someone will figure out how to make it easier shortly!


----------



## unrequited (Feb 26, 2009)

I posted a thread about it already here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,4953.0.html

It's easy. You put one file on your Kindle and restart. Place the images you want in PNG format in \system\screen_saver\ . Easy as pie. To reverse it, you put the other file (the "uninstall" let's call it) and restart. Just as easy.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Congrats K2 owners! I KNEW that this would get figured out pretty quickly!!!


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

.jpg files work too!

But i'm having a small issue where it shows every other one as a blank screen. I've sent the programmer a note to ask if i did something wrong. But i've also used the uninstall successfully and started over. 

It shouldn't hurt your kindle or cause any problems as it does a very small bit hack.  Works great!!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I think the reason it's not been better publicized is that the directions aren't terribly straightforward for the relatively non technical.

I'm actually pretty geeky and relatively brave about tinkering once I have decent instructions; saw this yesterday when it was first posted and I have to say it doesn't "feel" as easy as Unrequited very straight forwardly explained.  Possibly just the way the original is written?  Or perhaps because the developer (as he should) has posted plenty of warnings to go along with it.  LOL

As a few more true gurus get it going, the rest of us will definitely follow.   I'm elated to see we've gotten this far already.


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

I wonder if someone who's done this successfully could post directions with screenshots?
That would be awesome!


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

whoo hoooo!!

Mac puts hidden ._ files in directories as part of it's file structure. This was causing blank files. Now my screen savers are back and work wonderfully!!! And I just use regular old .jpg's now - much easier to edit them now!

This is a great little hack - and easily reversible!!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Now that we can add screensavers, I think it's time to ask DecalGirl to include them with their skins!


----------



## L.Canton (Jan 21, 2009)

This is very cool, thanks for posting this. Now I can set a nice Dark Tower background.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

kim said:


> Now that we can add screensavers, I think it's time to ask DecalGirl to include them with their skins!


If someone had a Decal Girl skin for the K1 and was willing to share the code for the screensaver, then we'd have it for the K2. For example, I have the codes for Quest, Burlwood, Symphony, and Starry Night if anyone wants them. I _need_ the code for Orient, if anyone has it.

L


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> If someone had a Decal Girl skin for the K1 and was willing to share the code for the screensaver, then we'd have it for the K2. For example, I have the codes for Quest, Burlwood, Symphony, and Starry Night if anyone wants them. I _need_ the code for Orient, if anyone has it.
> 
> L


Just remember though, they did change the layout of some of the skins, so the screensavers may not line up right.

Has anybody else tried it? I'm usually pretty game about testing things out, but I'm a bit hesitant..


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Just remember though, they did change the layout of some of the skins, so the screensavers may not line up right.
> 
> Has anybody else tried it? I'm usually pretty game about testing things out, but I'm a bit hesitant..


Good point.

Trying to change the screensaver on Hugh is on my list of "to do" projects for the weekend.

L


----------



## RB (Nov 17, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Good point.
> 
> Trying to change the screensaver on Hugh is on my list of "to do" projects for the weekend.
> 
> L


I'm going to wait till one of you tries it out...the instructions are not as clear as the ones posted for the K1!!


----------



## dcom (Feb 23, 2009)

I did it and it worked great! 

The .zip file that was posted on the other forum contains all the files you need, except the image file you want to use. The is a TXT file that goes through the steps of installing and even uninstalling the update. They're pretty easy. Here are the instructions for installing the update:

Instructions for use:
---------------------
1 ) Plug your Kindle2 into your computer.
2 ) Copy "Update_kindle2_user_screen_savers.bin" to the root of your Kindle2.
3 ) Change directories to the "system" folder.
4 ) Create a new folder called "screen_saver"
5 ) Place any 600x800 PNG image files into the system\screen_saver folder that  you just created.
6 ) Unplug your Kindle2
7 ) Press the "Menu" button on your Kindle2 and select "Settings."
8 ) At the Settings page press "Menu" again and select "Update Your Kindle."
9 ) When the "update" is done your Kindle2 will reboot and you are done.

On a Windows system, the Kindle's system folder may not be visible but you can change that by going to The Tools menu from Windows Explorer (Win XP), select Folder Options->View tab and click "Show hidden files and folders", then uncheck "Hide protected operating system files". You may need to refresh your Explorer display but "system" should show up.


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

Leslie said:


> If someone had a Decal Girl skin for the K1 and was willing to share the code for the screensaver, then we'd have it for the K2. For example, I have the codes for Quest, Burlwood, Symphony, and Starry Night if anyone wants them. I _need_ the code for Orient, if anyone has it.
> 
> L


I need the code for Blue Giant...


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

dcom said:


> I did it and it worked great!
> 
> The .zip file that was posted on the other forum contains all the files you need, except the image file you want to use. The is a TXT file that goes through the steps of installing and even uninstalling the update. They're pretty easy. Here are the instructions for installing the update:
> 
> ...


.jpg files also work just fine.

If you are on a mac system, you will need to delete the '._" files that it generates as the 2k will read those as blank image files.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

How do you find the hidden files, that is the problem I am having?

oh and thanks, I think you helped me with my others questions!


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

Octochick said:


> How do you find the hidden files, that is the problem I am having?
> 
> oh and thanks, I think you helped me with my others questions!


LOL - I just posted a reply to you at MR. Here it is copied and pasted:



> You're on a Mac!!
> 
> Yeh - I used VMWare and went in to delete them. However, there is another way to do this on a Mac.
> 
> ...


If someone else has a different way - please share - these are the only ways I know of.


----------



## dcom (Feb 23, 2009)

wilsondm2 said:


> LOL - I just posted a reply to you at MR. Here it is copied and pasted:
> 
> If someone else has a different way - please share - these are the only ways I know of.


Open the Terminal app type the following command and hit Enter:

*defaults write com.apple.Finder AppleShowAllFiles YES*

If you want to hide hidden files again, do the same thing but change "YES" to "NO"


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

I haven't tried it on my MAC yet, but from my experience with other versions on Unix on which OS X is based, this should allow you to find the hidden files:

1. Open a command prompt via selecting Applications and then selecting Terminal.app
2. Enter cd \system\screen_folders to change to the \system\screen\folders directory
3. Enter ls -altr * which should show all the files in the directory
4. Enter rm .\_ to delete the .\_ file
5. You might need to enter chmod 777 .\_ before step 4 to change the rights to the .\ file to read, write, and execute for the owner, any group that the user belongs and all other users, but this probably will not be necessary

I don't guarantee this will work, but cd is the unix command to change to a given directory, ls -altr * is the unix command to show all files in that directory, and rm is the unix command to delete files.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Drew & Bruce 
I do these with my Kindle is hooked up and I have the screen saver file open?

I tired someone else's suggestion and this is all I saw


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

The one thing I haven't seen yet is if we've found where the CURRENT screensaver images reside.  I turned on hidden files on the Mac, hunted all over the Kindle yesterday & can't find them at all.

I don't have a specific jpeg/png that I want on my K2 yet; I'd be happy enough just removing Oscar &  a few others in the meantime, or being able to set ONE of the art ones.

If anyone knows where to dig these out, please let me know.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

To see the hidden files on your Kindle when attached to your Windows PC, you need to change the following *folder options* on the Kindle drive :

Check: Show hidden files and folders.
_Uncheck_: Hide protected operating system files.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Octochick--forgot that I had pulled the Terminal instructions to a Sticky on my desktop.  These should work for any OS X version.  This was off one of the main Mac magazines, found it on Google yesterday but didn't bookmark it.  Worked fine on mine.

-------------------------
To show all hidden files:

Open terminal; paste the following:

defaults write com.apple.Finder AppleShowAllFiles YES


To make the command take effect, you need to restart the Finder. One way to do this is to hold down the Option key, then click and hold on the Finder icon in the Dock. When the contextual menu appears, select Relaunch and the Finder will restart.

If you tire of the dimmed folders and other downsides, just open Terminal and repeat the command, but change YES  to NO, then press Return again. You’ll need to relaunch the Finder again, but when you do, everything will be back to normal.


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Octochick--forgot that I had pulled the Terminal instructions to a Sticky on my desktop. These should work for any OS X version. This was off one of the main Mac magazines, found it on Google yesterday but didn't bookmark it. Worked fine on mine.
> 
> -------------------------
> To show all hidden files:
> ...


I restarted finder and it didn't work - do i have to restart the whole computer?


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Octochick--forgot that I had pulled the Terminal instructions to a Sticky on my desktop. These should work for any OS X version. This was off one of the main Mac magazines, found it on Google yesterday but didn't bookmark it. Worked fine on mine.
> 
> -------------------------
> To show all hidden files:
> ...


I have tired this it is not working? I am still getting blanks. Are you in the screen_saver folder on your K2 when you do this?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I have not yet done the install process for the new screensavers as I have no specific image I want to install yet, so I can't help you with that.

The instructions I provided are _strictly_ for being able to view hidden files on the Mac. Once you've followed them & refreshed on the finder, you should be able to open the Kindle in Finder & at least see the hidden files. On mine, a number of folders (all beginning with a dot) appeared once I completed this step. At this point, I can see and delete any of those if I so choose from the Finder itself with no further Terminal work. If you've done the screensaver alteration steps, then I would assume the new folder created through those should show, along with the png/jpeg files you've added AND the hidden thumbnails. If they don't show, your guess is as good as mine.

Wilsondm2--if refreshing the Finder doesn't work, I'd normally say yes, restart the whole PC. In this case though, I'd probably actually redo the steps with NO instead of yes, refresh again, then redo again with Yes before I considered a full reboot. I *really* don't like messing in Terminal with a Mac, I'm far more comfortable in Windows where I know what to do to back out of a situation.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I tried this
_On a mac it should be similar to:

Open up the applications folder, then open up "utilities" and then you'll see the Terminal icon. Open it and you'll have a terminal window with a command prompt.

enter the following commands:
Code:
cd /Volumes/Kindle/system/screen_saver

ls -a
You should see a listing of the file images you copied and the sneaky thumbnail data that's causing the blanks. Then you can do something similar:
Code:
rm -i ._* (note spaces between rm(space)-i(Space)._file 
This will prompt you to delete those files. Say yes to deleting those files that begin with ._ and you'll be almost done.
type "exit" to close the terminal. Then eject your kindle, and reset it by holding the slider for 15-20 seconds.

No more blanks._

It worked for one file then did not recognize any other files?
If someone has done this and give me the exact code they used that would be great!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Octochick, looking at that mess of instructions is exactly why I haven't moved further forward at this point.  I'm waiting until someone with a lot more knowledge that I have can produce a step by step set of Mac-based instructions, because what we have so far is munged together & too risky as far as I can tell for anyone who doesn't have a pretty thorough grounding in OS X and working in Terminal.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Well at Mobile read, some have been successful with this in the mean time I am still happy to have my own on there, even if I have to do some extra clicking to get to them.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

So what happen to original screensavers? Will this replace whole screensaver like K1 to our own?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Octochick said:


> Well at Mobile read, some have been successful with this in the mean time I am still happy to have my own on there, even if I have to do some extra clicking to get to them.


Can't wait to see yours, and I'm glad you've got at least part of it working.  Hopefully we'll get someone to figure out the rest of the problem soon. Are you using the image you PS'ed onto the BorsaBella collage pic you did?


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Octochick said:


> I tried this
> _On a mac it should be similar to:
> 
> Open up the applications folder, then open up "utilities" and then you'll see the Terminal icon. Open it and you'll have a terminal window with a command prompt.
> ...


I GOT IT!!!!!!

The only additional note, you must add quotes if your file has any spaces...Like this : rm -i "._kindle faries.png"

This was driving me nuts as the first one file worked (after I added spaces.)
You can go in an rename your files in the screen_saver folder (I did this on a few but got worried I was making more a mess but those work fine)

also another note you do not press enter between this

_cd /Volumes/Kindle/system/screen_saver

ls -a_

Just enter it as one line: *cd /Volumes/Kindle/system/screen_saver ls -a*

That's what worked for me. Thanks EVERYONE!!! Now I can love my K2 unconditionally!

On my mac it only worked to bring up the files when


----------



## dcom (Feb 23, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> The one thing I haven't seen yet is if we've found where the CURRENT screensaver images reside. I turned on hidden files on the Mac, hunted all over the Kindle yesterday & can't find them at all.
> 
> I don't have a specific jpeg/png that I want on my K2 yet; I'd be happy enough just removing Oscar & a few others in the meantime, or being able to set ONE of the art ones.
> 
> If anyone knows where to dig these out, please let me know.


You can't, at least not by just hooking the Kindle up to a computer via the USB cable. The Kindle has its own internal file system/directory hierarchy that you can't access by the Mac Finder or Windows Explorer. You won't be able to remove the existing ones. The hack just fools the Kindle's OS into thinking the screen saver images are in a different, user accessible location.


----------



## dcom (Feb 23, 2009)

Here's what mine looks like with the new screen saver:










And the image:


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

dcom said:


> You can't, at least not by just hooking the Kindle up to a computer via the USB cable. The Kindle has its own internal file system/directory hierarchy that you can't access by the Mac Finder or Windows Explorer. You won't be able to remove the existing ones. The hack just fools the Kindle's OS into thinking the screen saver images are in a different, user accessible location.


Well, damn. I'll have to dig around & find something I want to look at then.  The guy on mobileread did say he knew what the PNG file names were, so I assumed he was able to view them in some fashion (and therefore they could be modified.) Should have guessed that would be too easy.

Great image on yours!

Edit: Well, I walked through everything carefully and managed to install one of the butterfly screensavers (from our own photo section) on my K2 using the Mac. Definitely changes the look of things! Of course, now I'll be scrounging for more images instead of reading. LOL


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

here is one of the 13 I loaded... so happy!


----------



## John Steinbeck (Feb 15, 2009)

Octochick said:


> here is one of the 13 I loaded... so happy!


Looks great!!!

Glad you found a solution, I know the screensaver issue was vexing you


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

OK, has anyone forwarded this news to DecalGirl?


----------



## mikefox (Mar 5, 2009)

Just got my K2 and have a (dumb?) question.  Is 'screensaver' what appears when it goes to sleep?  If so, I'd like put my picture and contact info in a screensaver.  Also, I opened the hidden files on the kindle and couldn't find the 'go to sleep' pictures of authors.  Where are they kept?


----------



## John Steinbeck (Feb 15, 2009)

mikefox said:


> Just got my K2 and have a (dumb?) question. Is 'screensaver' what appears when it goes to sleep?  If so, I'd like put my picture and contact info in a screensaver. Also, I opened the hidden files on the kindle and couldn't find the 'go to sleep' pictures of authors. Where are they kept?


The pictures provided from Amazon are in a separate memory area and are not accessible via USB...If you read all the earlier posts in this thread you can get the information that will allow you to "trick/hack" the K2 into using your pictures as the screensaver (which is what you see when you put it to sleep). Might I add: Do this at your own risk, this is not meant to be a end-user function from Amazon....might or might not cause problems to your K2 and/or may invalidate warranty(though I think nobody has tested this).


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

John Steinbeck said:


> The pictures provided from Amazon are in a separate memory area and are not accessible via USB...If you read all the earlier posts in this thread you can get the information that will allow you to "trick/hack" the K2 into using your pictures as the screensaver (which is what you see when you put it to sleep). Might I add: Do this at your own risk, this is not meant to be a end-user function from Amazon....might or might not cause problems to your K2 and/or may invalidate warranty(though I think nobody has tested this).


Amazon CS has stated in their own thread on the Amazon boards that they will not support or provide a screensaver hack, but that neither will they invalidate the warranty over it should we choose to use it.

http://www.amazon.com/Amazon-com-Customer-Service/forum/Fx2EGRL42MHF15D/Tx1XWROEYYNYZUA/12/ref=cm_cd_et_md_pl?%5Fencoding=UTF8&cdMsgNo=283&asin=B00154JDAI&store=fiona-hardware&cdSort=oldest&cdMsgID=Mx2HTAOBPKHJ0P8#Mx2HTAOBPKHJ0P8

Having said that--I completely agree, this is a use at your own risk "feature". While it does seem to be completely reversible (took it off & put it on a few times to see), we're in very early days with it & who knows how it will fare with the next Amazon update.

So buyer beware.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

I would really like to try this, but I think I will wait and make sure no one has any sudden problems. Also, hopefully, DecalGirl will add screensavers to the K2 skins.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

nelamvr6 said:


> OK, has anyone forwarded this news to DecalGirl?


Here's their response: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5066.0.html


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I have the Lily decal and the code is 604DF601AKIN if anyone wants it. You can find more Lily images as well as Butterflies and Dragonflies in this thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,2943.0/all.html#lastPost


----------



## RB (Nov 17, 2008)

dcom said:


> I did it and it worked great!
> 
> The .zip file that was posted on the other forum contains all the files you need, except the image file you want to use. The is a TXT file that goes through the steps of installing and even uninstalling the update. They're pretty easy. Here are the instructions for installing the update:
> 
> ...


I did it too!!! And I'm not very technical!! The hardest part for me was finding those .zip files from the other site.
I found that unhiding the system files with vista was easy to do. 
I plugged in the kindle, followed the directions he gave and clicked and dragged the Update_kindle2_user_screen_saver.bin to the list of files in the kindle.
Once I created the screen_saver folder I just clicked and dragged my images saved from the K1 into this folder. (they were all jpeg files and worked fine). Once I finished following his directions, they were all in the k2
I was scared I would mess something up, but it was easier than I thought!!
In fact, easier than the k1 because you don't have to mess with anything on the Kindle when you're done loading them (no alt - z or alt-Aa-0 )
Keep in mind that if you want to add any additional pictures after your original set up is done, you need to reset the Kindle once they are loaded. (hold the slider for 15 seconds)


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

RB said:


> The hardest part for me was finding those .zip files from the other site.


Here is the link to the zip file.

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?p=380345#post380345


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Anyone have the Blue Fantasy code?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

dcom said:


> Here's what mine looks like with the new screen saver:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where is that? It looks like Geiranger in Norway.

Oh...now I see your photo tag. Juneau, Alaska?

L


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

Ok I'm pretty new at this... where is the update that is being referred to in step two: "Copy "Update_kindle2_user_screen_savers.bin" to the root of your Kindle2."


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I made about 60 screensaver today to go with my Rose skin. It worked.


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

nvm, figured it out on my own.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

The roses are beautiful. Great job.


----------



## thefuture4 (Jan 21, 2009)

Just did it, looks awesome!  I love the new custom screensavers.  Much better than those authors they put on there.  I put my favorite character on there a few times, very little 600x800 pictures of that exact character but I at least have some.  Thanks for the step by step!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Fututre...just out of mere curiosity, who is your favorite character?  If you don't mind me asking...I am fascinated by what others like to use as screensavers!


----------



## thefuture4 (Jan 21, 2009)

Drizzt from R.A. Salvatore books, also just downloaded some pictures from the movie The Matrix, and then a Kingdom hearts (video game) picture


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Coolio!  I just read about Salvatore's books in the bargain thread (or was it the free thread?)  At least, I think I did....It was 3 books in one....

*runs off to check*


----------



## thefuture4 (Jan 21, 2009)

Salvatore books for free?  doesn't sound likely!  If so I'll get every single one of them!


----------



## thefuture4 (Jan 21, 2009)

Having some trouble now, I just added new pictures, but I can't "Update my kindle" now... do you have to go back to default > update, then put the custom > update again for new ones?

EDIT: Figured it out   Forget what i said heh


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I have windows vista and I wish someone could make this simple.. when you talk about the root and hidden files I am lost...

Okay I can't get this.. I keep trying to get that file into the F drive.. I can't paste it, I can't figure out a way to even get it on the kindle..and this is only step one.. I still think the K1 was easier..can someone please do this in plain english for me.. I am just frustrated at this point


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

okay I am lost out of the gate.. I can't find the root.. all I see are the three directories in the F drive.. help


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi Patrizia....with Windows, you have to set your folders to view the hidden and the system folders!  (I just discovered this yesterday)  Apparently, windows hides them so we can't mess up system files by mistake (probably a good thing)

I have Windows XP so I am not sure about Vista, but with XP, when I open My Computer, I then have to go to Tools then Folder Options.  Once there: I have to click the view tab to bring up a big list, then make sure that the "Show Hidden Files and Folder is checked" AND (and this is where I messed up yesterday) I ALSO have to UNcheck the "Hide Protected Operating System Files (Recommended)"

After I unchecked that last one, I could access what I needed in my K1's system to remove the screen saver folder I needed.  With K2, I am unfamiliar with the steps to add/remove screensavers, but I am sure that you need access to the same hidden system folder.

I hope this is in plain language for you to understand and I hope that you can figure out how to get there in Vista from my XP instructions.

Good luck!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

thanks to Lara I did finally get it.. it works great if you can figure out the first two steps.. now I need some palm tree photos.. LOL thanks gang I really appreciate the help!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Don't know about PALM tree photos, but there are some TREE photos on this thread:

 
More screensavers 

I am glad that you got it all figured out....I KNEW it was just a matter of time before K2 had custom screensavers!!!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

OK I need a kind soul to explain this to me.....last I heard screen savers for the K2 were blocked by Amazon and a hack had not been found. Now I'm seeing post of people with screen savers on their k2. 
Who figured out how to hack into it? 

How do we hack it?

And who's gonna hook me up with Disney screen savers??


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> thanks to Lara I did finally get it.. it works great if you can figure out the first two steps.. now I need some palm tree photos.. LOL thanks gang I really appreciate the help!


I have quite a few Palm Tree screensavers. I'll post for you in the Photo section in just a minute.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

Below is the link to the hack. Note that at the bottom of the post is a .zip file you will need to download.

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?p=379624#post379624


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I did it! Oh boy am I happy now! Bella looks SO pretty with her new screensavers.

In case anyone is wondering which ones I have..Here's the link:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,625.msg9926.html#msg9926

Verena put these up back in November and I fell in love with them. (They go GREAT with the Star Kiss skin)

I've taken some pictures and will post them shortly.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I highly suggest you and anyone read the *entire* thread! Lots of new info was added, including 
a new bin file if you have updated your K2. There is also some other steps if your on a mac you need to do.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

Octochick said:


> I highly suggest you and anyone read the *entire* thread! Lots of new info was added, including
> a new bin file if you have updated your K2. There is also some other steps if your on a mac you need to do.


What she said.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm going to merge this with the other K2 screensaver thread.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Kathy 

that would be great.. I need palm trees and tropical things.. I have four of them (these were pictures I took in Key west) but would love more.. thanks for the offer!!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

pomlover2586 said:


> And who's gonna hook me up with Disney screen savers??


Here's a link to the Disney Screensavers:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,2468.0.html


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

One thing I have done to find cool images is to do a google image search with the types of thing your looking for but choose _large_ or _extra large _from the drop down menu next to "show". This will narrow your search to higher quality images.


----------



## thefuture4 (Jan 21, 2009)

You can also advanced search and search for exactly 600 x 800 images if you want


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> Kathy
> 
> that would be great.. I need palm trees and tropical things.. I have four of them (these were pictures I took in Key west) but would love more.. thanks for the offer!!!!


I put the pics in the photo forum under Palm Tree Screensavers.


----------



## Eilene (Oct 29, 2008)

I can's seem to get the blank pages gone. I go into the Terminal and I'm entering...(cd /Volumes/Kindle/system/screen_saver ls -a), but nothing comes up! Help!


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

I want to do this but I think I will hold off for a while and let everyone else be the guinea pigs for a bit first.

EL


----------



## Eilene (Oct 29, 2008)

I got it!! I have a MAC & parallels. I ended up using Windows explorer to show the blank files & deleted them. Now all is well!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Eilene said:


> I got it!! I have a MAC & parallels. I ended up using Windows explorer to show the blank files & deleted them. Now all is well!!!


I'm glad you got it!

Eric, it really is simple...The instructions make it sound much more difficult than it is.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

ELDogStar said:


> I want to do this but I think I will hold off for a while and let everyone else be the guinea pigs for a bit first.





luvmy4brats said:


> Eric, it really is simple...The instructions make it sound much more difficult than it is.


I love the custom screensavers, but I'm not doing it yet either. What worries me is that this solution actually changes code on the Kindle and I believe it alters the checksum. This means that when future versions of the Kindle software are released, the screensaver code will always need to be updated so the checksum number stays in sync. If the checksum does not stay in sync, new software versions will probably not be applied by Amazon.


----------



## gary sullivan (Jan 31, 2009)

When I change the folder options to reveal, now, a "system" folder, but when I open than new folder there only appears to be 2 new manila folders which don't seem to be of any use in installing new screensavers to a Kindle II.  Need help.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

you have to create a folder called screen_saver in the system folder


----------



## dcom (Feb 23, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Where is that? It looks like Geiranger in Norway.
> 
> Oh...now I see your photo tag. Juneau, Alaska?
> 
> L


Sorry, I didn't get any notice of replies in this topic. Yes, it was Juneau, taken from the balcony of our cabin on a cruise with my iPhone.


----------



## dcom (Feb 23, 2009)

Eilene said:


> I can's seem to get the blank pages gone. I go into the Terminal and I'm entering...(cd /Volumes/Kindle/system/screen_saver ls -a), but nothing comes up! Help!


I know you've already figured it out, but this may help others who have Macs.

If you're in a Terminal window and do an "ls -a" in any directory, the files that are hidden on a Mac will begin with a period ('.'). Somtimes you'll see some that look like "._<filename>". Those are also hidden because they begin with a period and are typically created when you use the Mac's Finder to copy files into the directory. You'll probably see ones where <filename> matches the .JPG files you copied through the Finder. Those "._" files will produce the blank screen savers which is why you have to delete them.

Another thing you have to do, I think every time you modify the screen_saver folder (by adding files or deleting them), is Restart the Kindle. That can be done by going to Settings, then clicking Menu. Restart will be a menu item. The other option is to hold the on-off slider for 15 seconds then sliding it to turn the Kindle on.


----------



## jaylynn (Feb 2, 2009)

dcom, thanks.  I feel like you're helping me personally, a truly incompetent Mac user.  I changed my screensavers but still have the blanks.  When in terminal, I keep getting "no file found".  My questions:

-is there a space b/w  'screen_saver' and 'ls -a'?
-is 'ls'  l, as in lowercase 'el', or is it capital 'I'?  I can't tell from the font on Kindleboards
-is there a space b/w 'ls' and '-a'??

See-- told you I'm a dunce.  Thanks in advance for anyone who can help me.  I keep seeing people posting they can't get it, and then BOOM-- another post and they got it!  That's not me!!!


----------



## dcom (Feb 23, 2009)

jaylynn said:


> dcom, thanks. I feel like you're helping me personally, a truly incompetent Mac user. I changed my screensavers but still have the blanks. When in terminal, I keep getting "no file found". My questions:
> 
> -is there a space b/w 'screen_saver' and 'ls -a'?
> -is 'ls' l, as in lowercase 'el', or is it capital 'I'? I can't tell from the font on Kindleboards
> ...


'ls -a' is a Unix command. It is a lower case 'L' and stands for "list" (i.e. a file list). The -a means "all files". If you want to see the files in screen_saver, connect your Kindle to the Mac and wait for "USB Drive Mode" screen to pop up on the Kindle. Bring up a Terminal window while the Kindle is connected. Type the following, followed by the return key:

cd /Volumes/Kindle/system

This puts you in the system directory of the Kindle. If you've already created a screen_saver directory, you can type:

cd screen_saver

If you haven't created the screen_saver directory (although it seems like you have), you can type:

mkdir screen_saver

If you're in the screen_saver directory, type:

ls -al

That's el es dash a el. The "l" after the "a" causes the files to be listed in a single column. It makes it easier to see all the files. Don't worry about the extra stuff you see to the left of the file names. That's just the file attributes (date, time, size, etc...). If you see any files that begin with "._", delete them by typing:

rm <filename>

<filename> should include the "._". "rm" means "remove" so this will delete any files that will cause the screen saver to be blank.

Hope this makes more sense.


----------



## jaylynn (Feb 2, 2009)

Drew,

Oh, man.  After so much frustration, you helped me do it! You're a great teacher.  I don't even know you, but I can assure you that if you were here, you would have been beating your head on the table watching my sorrya** attempts at this.  Thank you a million times.  

signed,

J the idjit.


----------



## dcom (Feb 23, 2009)

jaylynn said:


> Drew,
> 
> Oh, man. After so much frustration, you helped me do it! You're a great teacher. I don't even know you, but I can assure you that if you were here, you would have been beating your head on the table watching my sorrya** attempts at this. Thank you a million times.
> 
> ...


You're welcome, I'm glad you got it working.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

I've put a few of my own sc in there.  Look good.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks Dcom


----------



## Raiden333 (Feb 13, 2009)

Just got my 3 first custom screensavers working... Spent awhile scouring the internet so I forget where I got these, none are my own work:

(click for full size)

  

Question, though... What happens if you try to use a picture of the wrong size? Is it centered with white space, cropped, scaled down, or what?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

If it's too small it doesn't center it will be in the upper left hand corner. So you'll get an area along the right and bottom without the picture. 

I have the first picture you have. I hadn't seen the other 2. I like those.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

^^^The second two pictures up there will match my Tree of Life Oberon cover PERFECTLY!!!!  Love them!!  Thanks for posting!!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Bacardi Jim posted another Tree of life type picturein this thread:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5408.msg112622.html#msg112622


----------



## robertlc (May 10, 2009)

I followed the steps, have the screen_saver folder filled with my own images within the system folder.

Updated with the .bin file.

Original screensaver images still show up.

Help!


----------



## dcom (Feb 23, 2009)

robertlc said:


> I followed the steps, have the screen_saver folder filled with my own images within the system folder.
> 
> Updated with the .bin file.
> 
> ...


Did you restart the Kindle?


----------



## robertlc (May 10, 2009)

dcom said:


> Did you restart the Kindle?


Held the power switch over to the right until it restarted.

It restarted after updating too, even showed the checkmark showing the update was successful.


----------



## robertlc (May 10, 2009)

Any ideas?


----------



## robertlc (May 10, 2009)

Got it working shortly after posting this.


----------

